# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Zivildienst 2010...auf Norderney!!

## mr.hoe777

moin moin,

ich war schon wirklich verzweifelt, weil ich meinen zivildienst diesen sommer auf norderney beginnen wollte, um ordentlich fortschritte zu machen (habe gerade erst angefangen mit windsurfen), es aber wirklich schlecht aussah fr diesen zeitraum. allerdings habe ich jetzt eine stelle bekommen und werde voraussichtlich am 1.8. anfangen.
jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, wer denn alles 2010/2011 seinen zivi auf norderney macht. wre ja echt cool zu wissen, wer wo und wann seinen zivi macht. vielleicht kann man sich ja auch vorher schon ein bisschen kennenlernen =)

also bis dann auf der insel^^
mr.hoe

----------


## Snuff

Ich hab ebenfalls eine Stelle! Bin vorraussichtlich ab dem 01.10.10 in der LVA Kche anzutreffen!  :Happy:  Freu mich tierisch!

----------


## funkysurfer

hey ihr zuknftigen norderneyer zivi atzen. Auch ich mach nchstes Jahr dort zivi und zwar im seniorenheim inselfrieden ab 1. Juli. Bin au no anfnger und hoffe, richtig fortschritte zu machen!

----------


## mr.hoe777

ja man, das klingt doch klasse...da wren wir schon zu dritt. und ich hatte schon angst, dass da nur die super-pros mit sponsoring vertrgen sind und ich der letzte looser bin. in nem anderen forum hab ich noch einen gesehen, der ab 1.8. auf norderney zivi macht. ich werd dem mal schreiben, dass wir uns hier auf dailydose immer austauschen knnen...wenn das auch ok fr euch ist.
naja, dann noch einen schnen abend =)
mr.hoe

----------


## Snuff

Mir ist egal in welchem Forum wir schreiben! Bin hier, bei surf und surftoday aktiv! ich bin ebenfalls kein richtiger profi, aber alle grundlagen sitzen! wollte mich auf ney an den frontloop wagen  :Wink:  soweit ich wei ist das seehospiz ebenfalls komplett belegt, was normalerweise heien msste das weitere 8 leute auf ney sein werden  :Wink:

----------


## ksekiter

hi ihr,

ich bin der aus dem anderen forum xD.....bin wie oben schon erwhnt vom 1.8. fr 9monate auf norderney und arbeite in der klinik norderney...

...fnds auch cool wenn man sich vorher schon kennenlernen knnte....wo kommt ihr den alle so her?
ich bin aus waltrop, liegt in der nhe von dortmund...

gru thorben

P.S.: bin allerdings kein windsurfer sondern kiter...

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey thorben, cool dass du jetzt auch hier bist! also ich komme aus ahrensburg...ist in der nhe von hamburg. achja...ich heie tim und bin 19 jahre alt^^ ich hab im herbst mit surfen angefangen und war ne woche in dk und dann nochmal ber ein wochenende auf fehmarn surfen. trapezfahren und so geht schon ganz gut...komm auch immer ins gleiten, aber momentan versuche ich, das schlaufenfahren hinzukriegen. ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich richtig verbessern kann. denn momentan will ich einfach nur aufs wasser und surfen, surfen und surfen...aber ist halt winter jetzt und die windreichen wochenenden waren im herbst auch nicht so hufig.
naja, soviel erstmal zu meiner person und meinem knnensstand. wre cool, wenn ihr auch bisschen was schreiben knnten...wenn ihr bock habt, knnt ihr mir auch mal eure msn adresse schicken und wir knnen da mal so nen gruppengesprch machen xD
also bis dahin
tsch

----------


## funkysurfer

hey ihr,
also ich komm aus dem Allgu. Des wird so ne halbe Weltreise bei mir bis nach Norderney! Bei uns hats zwar im Winter Schnee, dafr aber im Sommer fast nie Wind! Hab so vor nem Jahr mit Surfen angefangen, aba da ja nie so oft Wind is, bin ich noch nicht so weit gekommen...bin au so bisle am trapezfahren. Grad ham alle Seen bei uns ne dicke Eisschicht, da geht nix...wohl erst im April wieda!
Gru

----------


## ksekiter

also ich bin wie gesagt kiter und das seit april so richtig...war fast jedes wochenende in holland und hab 2 wochen an der ostsee verbracht... sprnge mit backroll oder grabs klappen und die ersten kiteloops hab ich auch schon gestanden...

@funkysurfer: schnee is doch geil...kiten knnte man auch auf diesem untergrund^^

naja momentan hab ich bis mitte februar sportpause wegen gerissenem innenband...

also ich fnds richtig geil wenn man mal vor dem zivi sonn kennlern wochenende irgendwo machen wrde...

gru thorben

----------


## mr.hoe777

fr so ein kennenlernwochenende bin ich auch auf jeden fall! obwohl das wohl bei funkysurfer bisschen schwierig wird xD
wre aber schon ne klasse sache...tagsber surfer/kiten und abends dann irgendwo party machen oder so^^
knnen wir ja aber mal auf jeden fall in angriff nehmen...was mich mal interessieren wrde wre, wie ihr euch so auf norderney vorbereitet. also ich muss mir noch so einen fahrradanhnger ersteigern oder basteln und ich werd mir wohl noch nen wintertauglichen neo sowie ein 4,0er segel oder sowas zulegen. obwohl ich noch nicht so gut bin, aber ich hab auch keine lust, wenn da richtig wind ist, nicht surfen gehen zu knnen, weil meine segel zu gro sind.
und was fr bretter habt ihr soo? also ich hab so ein schn altes mistral flow mit 113l...mein erstes brett^^ momentan bin ich noch nicht in der welle gefahren, sondern nur auf so binnengewssern. aber mit meinem brett kann man weder in der welle fahren noch freestylen...ist halt ein alter freerider. ich denk mal, dass dann wohl oder bel auch wieder eine neues brett her muss...ich will auf jeden fall auf norderney in die wellen!!

@ksekiter: gute besserung mit deinem innenbandriss...ist das beim kiten passiert?

gre =)

----------


## ksekiter

danke......ne beim ski fahren, ne echt dmliche aktion xD

also ich werd mir noch nen trocki fr die winterzeit auf norderney zulegen so wie nen kleinen kite fr die richtig harten tage...

also theoretisch kann ich ja ab mai zu jeder zeit nen we oder gar ne ganze woche irgendwo hin....soo irgendwo am meer wre schon geil fr sonn treffen...

P.S.: ich hoffe hier hat keiner was gegen kiter xD (warscheinlich eher schon)^^

----------


## funkysurfer

@Torben...natrlich is Schnee geil, bin auch Skilehrer, fast jeden Tag beim Langlaufen oder Skifahren, aber kiten kann ich (noch) nicht, also nix mit snowkiten. 
Wegen den Vorbereitungen: Nen Fahrradanhnger brauch ich auch noch. Hab mir mal gedacht, dass ich von jemandem, der dieses Jahr zivi dort macht, einen abkaufen knnte. Wr halt praktisch, dann  msst ich keinen mit hoch nehmen. 
Also an alle "alten" zivis, die vielleicht mal in des forum schauen: Wer kann mir ab Juli seinen Anhnger berlassen? :Happy: 
Nen Kennenlerntreffen wr grundstzlich scho cool, mal kucken wies is mit der Fahrt.
Brett: Hab ich mir vorn paar wochen nen bic techno 135 gekauft, aber noch nicht bentzen knnen.
Segel wird bei mir wohl vorerst des kleinste nen 5,0er sein. 
Naja, wie gesagt, bin halt eher no anfnger.
Wenn ich dann besser bin gibts nen kleineres brett und kleinere Segel. Auf Welle hab ich auch Bock!
Gre

----------


## ksekiter

@funkysurfer: cool bin auch am berlegen nen skielehrerschein zu machen allerdings is das halt nich so einfach wnn man hier ausm ruhrpott kommt...wegen der praktika usw.


oder du ldst uns zum skifahren ein kann man sich auch bei kennen lernen xD mein urlaub war eh viel zu kurz durch den kleinen aber dmlichen unfall...

gru thorben

----------


## funkysurfer

Hey
hm mal berlegen, des wr scho cool wenn ma alle zam skifahrn gehen. Msst mal meine Eltern fragen...
Also i wohn so ne halbe stunde von oberstdorf entfernt, zum nebelhorn oder fellhorn (grtes skigebiet von D).
Des wr auf jeden fall scho lustig!
Gre

----------


## ksekiter

joar htte aufjedenfall was.....aber ersma hren was die anderen davon halten...obwohl ich eig. keinen surfer/kiter kenne der nicht ski/snowboard fahren  kann^^

du hast es schon gut mit deinem wohnort... bei mir gibts nix kein wasser und erst recht keine berge...

----------


## Snuff

@ksekiter: in welcher klinik bist du? zufllig auch in der LVA?

Ich habe als Material
90l Freestyle/Wave Skate von Fanatic
5,3 Gaastra Manic aus 2009
und wollte nun noch ein 4,2 Manic dazu kaufen!
auerdem wollte ich mir wahrscheinlich noch ein longboard kaufen  :Wink: 

was meint ihr zu dem material?ist das angebracht?
Den Anhnger wrd ich auch gerne von einem Exzivi abkaufen...
Habt ihr bei euren Stellen schon unterschrieben, dass ihr die Stelle wahrnehmt?

----------


## ksekiter

@snuff: jap genau da bin ich....und mein antrag hab ich auch schon unterschrieben zurck geschickt...stelle wurde mir also zu gesagt...die nehmen 3 zivis oder? is der letzte auch noch hier?

gru thorben

----------


## Snuff

Wie lief das bei dir, hast du noch Ausknfte(Wohnort,Arbeitszeiten, etc) ber deine Stelle bekommen? Bist du Pflege oder Technik? Ich wartet noch darauf, dass Frau Michel mir noch einige Informationen mitteilt, die Zettel zum Unterschreiben habe ich schon bekommen!

----------


## funkysurfer

Ja warten wir erst mal mit dem Treffen ab, bis sich mehr zivis hier gemeldet ham.
Also unterschrieben hab ich da noch nix, nur ne Zusage per Email. Wisst ihr, was da dann so die nchsten Schritte sind? (ihr sagt, da bekommt ma was zugeschickt?)
@snuff: meinst du nicht, dass evtl no a segel so um 6qm net schlecht wr, weil immer tuts doch da au net "ballern"
Vielleicht hol ich mir auerdem no nen Minimalibu zum Wellenreiten lernen....
Knnt ihr schon Wellenreiten?

----------


## ksekiter

@snuffel: n hab eig. auch nicht mehr informationen...wollte aber die tage nochmal anrufen...

----------


## mr.hoe777

also was das treffen angeht htte ich schon bock, allerdings kann ich erst so ab mai, wegen abi und in den frhjahrsferien bin ich 2 wochen in dnemark...das ich das letzte mal ski gefahren bin, ist aber schon 9 jahre her oder so.
@snuff sehr schne segel! =) ...wofr braucht man nen longboard?^^ ich hab nen 4,5 manic 2008, nen 5,0 poison 2008 und nen 5,7 gun sails transwave aus 2009...brett hab ich wie gesagt nen 113l mistral flow und ich wollte mir vllt noch bis norderney nen 91l f2 rebel oder 95l fanatic freewave kaufen.
wellenreiten kann ich noch nicht, aber habe echt mal lust drauf, das zu probieren...allerdings will ich mich erstmal aufs windsurfen konzentrieren und mir nicht gleich nen wellenreitboard kaufen. 
wenn ich die ganze zeit darber nachdenke, will ich am liebsten sofort losfahren!!!

----------


## Snuff

@funkysurfer: natrlich knnte man mit einem zustzlichen 6er segel noch fter surfen, allerdings bruchte ich zu dem 6er lappen direkt nen extra mast und ne extra gabel und da biste dann relativ schnell bei 500€! das ist es mir nicht wert! ich berlege lediglich mein 90l brett zu verkaufen und ein wave (80l) und ein freestyle (108) brett zu kaufen, allerdings wird das auch ordentlich teuer werden =/

das longboard wollte ich halt als einstieg ins wellenreiten nutzen! wenn mal kein wind mehr ist aber noch wellen laufen, einfach das longboard packen und mal drauflosprobieren  :Wink:  dacht ich mir so^^ 

Bei einem treffen wre ich auch dabei, allerdings auch erst nach dem Abi (nur noch 49 Schultage xD)

----------


## mr.hoe777

habt ihr eigentlich facebook, schlervz, msn...oder so?

----------


## ksekiter

facebook( thorben jasper), meinvz ( thorben jasper), icq(347824654)


aslo spammt  mich zu xD........morgen gehts zur boot yeaahhh

----------


## Snuff

Ich hab von der LVA, die mir anfangs eine Zusage fr eine Stelle geschickt hatten, mittlerweile eine Absage bekommen! Komischer Laden =/ Und nun bin ich wieder auf der Suche  :Frown:

----------


## funkysurfer

also ich hab schlervz und icq
@snuff...is ja scheie! Weil je spter es wird, desto schwieriger wird es ja auch, eine Stelle zu bekommen, aber ich drck dir die Daumen.
Mal noch ne Frage: Ward ihr schon mal auf norderney und wie seid ihr auf die Idee gekommen, dort zivi zu machen?
Gru

----------


## mr.hoe777

@snuff: scheie man...ich drck dir auch die daumen!
@funkysurfer: ich hab auch svz...wre cool wenn ich jetzt jetzt noch deinen namen wsste, damit ich dich adden kann =)
ich bin durch klaas voget darauf aufmerksam geworden. hab nen interview mit ihm gesehen, wo er sagt, dass er zivi auf norderney gemacht hat. und da ich gerade angefangen habe zu surfen und der zivildienst bald ansteht, hab ich mich im internet schlau gemacht. tada...und da bin ich nun^^ auf norderney war ich bis jetzt nur fr das bewerbungsgesprch und da war alles zugeschneit, aber zimlich windig. sah schon ganz cool alles aus.

----------


## funkysurfer

schlervz: Thomson He

----------


## Hanso

Hi,
also ich habe auch vor meinen zivis auf norderney zu machen, aber nicht dieses jahr. Ich wollte mal fragen, wann ihr euch auf die stelle beworben habt? Ich hab nmlich keinen blassen schimmer davon, wie lange vorher man sich bewerben sollte, um noch eine Platz da zu bekommen.
Schne Gre Mr Hanso

----------


## mr.hoe777

moin moin,
also ich habe mich 9 monate vorher beworben (im dezember 2009 und ich will im august 2010 anfangen) und das war bei mir echt kanpp. ich hab nur noch ne stelle bekommen, weil der leiter der einrichtung schon andere bewerbungen abgelehnt hatte. 
die stellen im seehospiz sind eigentlich immer super schnell vergeben, was ich so mitbekommen habe. also wenn du wirklich auf der sicheren seite sein willst, wrde ich ca. 1 jahr (vllt. noch frher) vorher anfangen, schon mal anzufragen, ob die pltze fr 2011 schon zu vergeben sind. wenn ja, dann schick deine bewerbung hin, wenn nicht, dann frag, ab wann du dich sonst bewerben knntest.
ich denke mal, so sollten deine zukunftsplnen realisierbar sein...lieber frher den popo  :Big Smile:  hochkiegen und sich darum kmmern, als nachher dann keinen platz zu haben. denn dann rgerst du dich jeden tag, wenn du irgendwo deinen zivi machen musst und spitzenwind zum surfen ist.
in diesem sinne schne gre^^
mr.hoe

----------


## funkysurfer

hey,
also ich hab mich so im Oktober beworben. Grundstzlich wrde ich mich einfach in den Sommerferien drum kmmern, da haste ja eh zeit. Manche Einrichtungen kmmern sich aber dann erst spter um die Zivis, ich glaub mutter-kind klinik zum beispiel erst im januar, jugendherberge halt so im november ende der saison, manche aber schon sehr frh, wie im seehospiz. Ruf einfach so in den Sommerferien an, ob du dich sofort bewerben kannst. 
Gru

----------


## Hanso

Also erstmal danke fr die schnelle antwort. Man 1 jahr vorher sich zu bewerben das ist echt deen hammer! Ich htte gar nicht gedacht, dass die schon so frh vorausplanen. Na ja zeit genug habe ich noch, ist aber trotzdem sehr gut zu wissen, dass man sich schon gut 1 jahr vorher bewerben sollte.
Wie sieht das da eigentlich bezahlungsmig aus, bzw. was ist alles da so mit enthalten? Also unterkunft ist ja bei den meisten schon mitorganisiert, aber z.b. fhrtkosten uso.?

----------


## funkysurfer

Bezahlung is genauso wie bei Bundeswehr. Kannst dir hier berechnen lassen.
http://www.zivi-treff.de/Zivildienst/soldrechner.html
Fahrkosten werden glaube ich bernommen, genauso wie essen. Ansonsten bekommst halt net so viel. bisle ber 200€ pro monat.
Schau dir auch noch den link an, der hilft dir richtig.
http://hakuna-maltata.de/?inhalt=article.php&id=30
Gru

----------


## mr.hoe777

die seite kann ich nur empfehlen! http://hakuna-maltata.de/?inhalt=article.php&id=30
auerdem wrde ich dir raten, bei mehreren einrichtungen anzurufen, anstatt nur bei der, die dir persnlich am besten gefllt. denn wenn das nichts wird, steht man dumm da...also auch nen plan b haben ;-)
@ funkysurfer das mit den 200€ pro monat stimmt so jaa nicht^^. also entweder hast du dich vertippt oder du weit was, was ich nicht wei =) selbst wenn man in der ersten soldstufe ist, kein kleider- und wschegeld bekommt und alle mahlzeiten in anspruch nimmt, bekommt man schon 280€ durch das ganz normale gehalt. auerdem bekommen die meisten noch den mobilittszuschlag (entschdigung fr die entfernung von zuhause), der sich auch 0,51€/km beluft. 
ich zum beispiel bekomme durch den mobilittszuschlag knapp 150€/monat+280€ gehalt. wenn man jetzt noch einige mahlzeiten, z.b. das abendessen oder am wochenende alle mahlzeiten, nicht wahrnimmt, bekommt man nochmehr geld. klar, von irgendetwas muss man sich ja ernhren und man muss/kann das essen dann anderseitig beschaffen, aber fr das gehalt, welches man ausgezahlt bekommt, ist das ja vllig unerheblich.
also denke ich mal, dass man schon so mit 400€-450€ im monat rechnen kann. denn wenn du (hanso) schon nach der bezahlung der fahrkosten fragst, denke ich nicht, dass du aus der nhe von norderney kommst, was wiederum heien wrde, dass du den mobilittszuschlag bekommst. was man dann von seinem gehlt behlt bzw. ausgibt, ist ja jedem selber berlassen ;-P
und zu den fahrkosten: heimfahrten werden bernommen, soweit ich wei.
liebe gre
mr.hoe

----------


## Hanso

Also erstmal vielen dank fr eure ausfhrlichen antworten ich habe hier ja scheinbar richtig ins schwarze getroffen mit der Moneten frage xD
Die Seite Hakuna Maltata kenne ich auch schon. Ich denke mal so viele bin ich auch durch die "Zivi-Atzen-Videos" erst darauf gekommen meinen Zivis auf Norderney zu machen.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand, der seinen Zivis auf norderney schon gemacht hat mal sagen, wie viel er/die da bekommen hat. Im endeffekt gehts mit persnlich mehr um ne geile zeit auf der insel, wenn man dann noch ne anstndige bezahlung einsackt ist das sicherlich auch nicht zu verachten, aber im vordergrund steht halt der surfspa!

----------


## mr.hoe777

ich wollte jetzt auch keine riesen diskussion damit entfachen. so wie ich das oben beschrieben habe, hatte ich mir das nur ausgerechnet...ich wollte es dir halt genau beschreiben, damit du weit, wie sich das gehalt zusammensetzt. vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch. aber ist ja auch eher zweitranging, denn wie du schon sagtest, im vordergrund steht der surfspa =)

----------


## funkysurfer

ach stimmt, ma bekommt ja vielmehr. fast 500. Aba bei mir steht da auch nich so des geld im Vordergrund, mehr so die frische Meeresluft und der Spa an der Arbeit.;-)

----------


## mr.hoe777

klar...ich denke, dass kein zivi wegen des geldes nach norderney gekommen ist, denn es gibt ja eh berall den gleichen grundsold.
ich hoffe einfach nur, dass das ne super zeit wird, man nette leute und neue freunde kennenlernt und ordentlich surfen kann und viele fortschritte macht. aber das gehalt darf man auch nicht verachten. einerseits fr die zukunftsplne (bei mir z.b. auslandsaufenthalt) und andererseits fr surfmaterial =D
also ich freue mich einfach tierisch und kann es kaum abwarten, dass meine zivi-zeit anfngt
gre
mr.hoe

----------


## Snuff

Ich hab nun eine Stelle in der AHK ab dem 01.07! War beim Vorstellungsgesprch und mir hat alles super gefallen! Bis zum Strand muss ich 300Meter laufen =) 

Hat jemand von euch Informatikkenntnisse und/oder Lust eine Homepage fr uns Zivis zu bauen?

----------


## ksekiter

jo ne HP wre schon echt geil....hababer kp davon und sowas auc noch nie gemacht...

----------


## mr.hoe777

herzlichen glckwunsch snuff. das war ja alles ein komisches hin und her bei dir. aber ist doch super, dass das jetzt doch bei dir geklappt hat.
also ne homepage wre echt super...ich kenn auch paar leute, die sowas machen knnten, ich selber bin da aber nicht so die leuchte. aber es mssen doch auch noch mehr leute, als wir vier auf der insel sein. einer irgendeiner der zivis muss das doch knnen... =)

----------


## ksekiter

natrlich sind mehr leute da und ich knnt mir vorstellen wen man ne hp htte wrden sich auch mehr leute finden....sind ja nicht alle windsurfer(ich zb).....allerdings hat sich bei oase auch keiner mehr auf meinen threat gemeldet....

----------


## mr.hoe777

also wie gesagt...nen freund von mir kann das richtig gut und und der wrde das bestimmt auch fr uns machen, allerdings steckt der, genau wie alle anderen wahrscheinlich, gerade mitten im abi-lern-stress. ich glaube nicht, dass der das so auf die schnelle machen wrde. auerdem muss die seite ja auch auf irgendeinen server und ich wei nicht, wie das da mit den kosten und so aussieht. 
was die anderen zivis angeht: ich hab im SURF-forum auch nochmal so ein thema gestartet und auf unsere nette kleine runde hier verwiesen^^ vielleicht bekommen wir ja bald zuwachs  :Big Smile: 
schnen abend wnsch ich euch dann noch...

----------


## ksekiter

watt frn abi-stress? geh das ganz gechillt an ma schaun was draus wird xD...

...kannst ihn ja einfach mal fragen, wie das mit server kosten aussieht kp aber glaub gibt auch gratis server oder so...

----------


## _meikel_

ich bin brigens auch auf der Insel ab dem 1.10 im Seehospiz. Wird sicher ne geile Zeit!

Liebe Gre

Meikel

----------


## mr.hoe777

moin moin...ja cool, dann sind wir ja wieder einer mehr^^ wie stehts denn bei dir ums surfen/kiten oder so?! bist du noch anfnger oder schon besser?
bis denn
mr.hoe

----------


## _meikel_

ich bin freestyle einsteiger wrde ich sagen, im Windsurfen aber natrlich  :Wink:  Spock und Flaka luft aber schon ganz gut,... sag mal habt ihr nicht facebook oder Studivz, ist doch besser als hier zu schreiben. Es kann ja auch schon jemand ne neue Gruppe bei Studi machen,... 

Liebe Gre

Meikel Thies

----------


## ksekiter

hab doch oben schon meine facebook und studi namen angegeben wennebock hast kannste mich adden...

----------


## Snuff

Ich hab dich bei Facebook hinzugefgt!

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey snuff, wie heit du denn bei facebook?!

----------


## Snuff

Habs dir per PN geschrieben!

----------


## Snuff

Habt ihr ne Idee wie wir noch andere zukuenftige Zivis kontaktieren koennen?

----------


## ksekiter

man knnte ne facebook und/oder studivz gruppe auf machen vll. findet man so noch leute....

----------


## Snuff

Find ich gut! Bei Facebook wr ich dabei!

----------


## _meikel_

also ich habe jetzt mal ne Gruppe bei Studivz erstellt:

Ziviatzen Norderney 2010/2011

Seeya

----------


## mr.hoe777

moin jungs...ich brauch mal euren rat. ich bentige noch eine gabel...bis jetzt habe ich mir immer eine von nem freund geliehen, aber fr norderney brauch ja mal ne eigene^^
knnt ihr mir irgendeine gabel empfehlen? so in der lnge 145-195cm oder so. ich hatte mal an die neilpryde x6 gedacht, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus bzw. habe keine erfahrungen.
danke und bis denn =)

----------


## Snuff

> moin jungs...ich brauch mal euren rat. ich bentige noch eine gabel...bis jetzt habe ich mir immer eine von nem freund geliehen, aber fr norderney brauch ja mal ne eigene^^
> knnt ihr mir irgendeine gabel empfehlen? so in der lnge 145-195cm oder so. ich hatte mal an die neilpryde x6 gedacht, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus bzw. habe keine erfahrungen.
> danke und bis denn =)



Ich steh vor der gleichen Entscheidung, ebenfalls in der Lnge  :Smile:

----------


## funkysurfer

Hey, also ich war auch vor dieser Entscheidung gestanden!
Hab mir dann vor nen paar Wochen ne gebrauchte Gabel mit der Lnge von 160- 210) von North (red) fr 70€ gekauft (wrde auch morgen in Ebay ablaufen). Die kann man so fr Segel zwischen 4,5 und 7 qm nehmen. Hab se aba noch nicht bentzt und kann dir auch leider keine weiteren Tips geben. Wrde sie aber gebraucht kaufen...schau doch hier auf daily-dose unter private ads.
Gru

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Mit einen 6 m Segel und 5 Bft. Wind oder ein 5,4 m Segel und 6 Bft. Wind mit einen North RED Gabelbaum, das Segel richtig ordentlich dicht genommen und dass bei Norderney.  :Smile: 
Kennst du das Notsignal? Die Arme deutlich sichtbar seitlich ausgestreckt langsam auf und ab bewegen.  :Wink:

----------


## funkysurfer

Bist grad besoffen von ner Party heimgekommen und hast um 1:30 mal hier vorbeigeschaut oda was;-)

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Schliet du von dir auf andere?

Ich trinke an Silvester, am Geburtstag meiner Frau und dem meinigen ein Glschen Sekt, ansonsten keinerlei  Alkohol.  Diese zwei Geburtstage waren dieses Jahr noch nicht und wann Silvester ist, das wird auch dir bekannt sein.

Wir weichen aber damit von dem Thema ab.

Eine Neilpryde X6 ist aus 5K Aluminium gefertigt, das ist mit dem T8 Aluminium so gut wie identisch. Das  Endstck ist aus Carbon gefertigt. Bei den mit 140 -190 cm und 160 -210cm Lngen sind mit einem Durchmesser von 28 mm gefertigt, darber mit einem Durchmesser von 30 mm. Fr ber das Wasser gleiten und einfache bis mittlere Trickmanver, ist diese Art von Gabel ausreichend. Bei mehr als 90kg wrde ich die mittleren Manver der X6 auf Dauer nicht zumuten. 
Eine North Sails RED ist nicht aus der mittleren Aluminium Qualitt hergestellt um dies wieder etwas auszugleichen haben sie einen greren Durchmesser 30mm und werden auch nur bis zur Lnge von 230cm hergestellt. Die North Sails RED ist die Einsteigergabel bei North Sails und fr den Anfnger gedacht. Der noch nicht fhig ist eine grere Windkraft ins Segel zu bringen und dadurch auch eine hhere Belastung auf die Gabel. Erst die North Sails GOLD ist mit der X6 vergleichbar.

----------


## Snuff

> Schliet du von dir auf andere?
> Eine Neilpryde X6 ist aus 5K Aluminium gefertigt, das ist mit dem T8 Aluminium so gut wie identisch. Das  Endstck ist aus Carbon gefertigt. Bei den mit 140 -190 cm und 160 -210cm Lngen sind mit einem Durchmesser von 28 mm gefertigt, darber mit einem Durchmesser von 30 mm. Fr ber das Wasser gleiten und einfache bis mittlere Trickmanver, ist diese Art von Gabel ausreichend. Bei mehr als 90kg wrde ich die mittleren Manver der X6 auf Dauer nicht zumuten. 
> Eine North Sails RED ist nicht aus der mittleren Aluminium Qualitt hergestellt um dies wieder etwas auszugleichen haben sie einen greren Durchmesser 30mm und werden auch nur bis zur Lnge von 230cm hergestellt. Die North Sails RED ist die Einsteigergabel bei North Sails und fr den Anfnger gedacht. Der noch nicht fhig ist eine grere Windkraft ins Segel zu bringen und dadurch auch eine hhere Belastung auf die Gabel. Erst die North Sails GOLD ist mit der X6 vergleichbar.



Wie teuer wird eine Gabel 140-190 mit 28mm Durchmesser gebraucht sein, die Wave und Freestyle mitmacht? Und wie hiee eine solche?

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Diese Empfehlung gilt fr Surfer mit einem Gewicht von zirka 75 bis 90 kg mit etwas fortgeschrittenen Knnens. 
Eine Silver, X3, AMEX T8 oder ein vergleichbares nie mehr als 1/3 auseinander ziehen. Eine Gold, X6, AMEX MCQ Hybrid, AMEX ERGAL pro, Tecno Limits  King Pin Revolution oder vergleichbares nie mehr als 2/3 auseinander ziehen. Bei einer Platinum, X9,  AMEX Carbon 100 pro oder vergleichbarem kann die gesamte Lnge genutzt werden. Fr Wave und Freestyle bentzen, die meisten keine komplette Carbongabel. Da es da Vorteilhaft ist, dass die Gabel auch etwas federn kann. Fr die eigenen Gelenke ist es auerdem besser. Ich kenne da ein paar die in der Welle ganz gut sind und eigentlich auch das Geld dazu haben. Aber trotzdem nur mit einer Silver,X3 oder vergleichbaren surfen. Die haben aber fr jedes Segel eine Gabel und diese nur ein wenig auseinander gezogen. Hat den Vorteil, dass sie die Gabel und die Tampen nie verstellen mssen. 
Die Gebraucht Preise sind sehr unterschiedlich je nach zustand.

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey jungs,
ich wollte mal fragen, wie das bei euch so mit der saison 2010 aussieht  :Big Smile:  bei wem hat die saison denn schon angefangen bzw. wer war schon auf dem wasser?
ich hoffe, dass nchste woche ordentlich wind ist, denn dann wird es wohl auch bei mir endlich losgehen!
also bis dann =)

----------


## funkysurfer

also wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, sind da immer noch 20 cm Schnee und die Seen tauen grad erst so auf...
Aber jetzt wirds ja richtig warm, d.h. ich hoffe so sptestens in nem Monat knnts anfangen...
Ich hoff nur, dass mein Abitur mir nicht zu sehr in die Quere kommt!
Gru

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, mr.hoe777 und funkysurfer,

bei mir juckt es zwar schon in den Fingern, aber uch hatte schon einmal geschrieben:
bei mir geht es los bei 20 Grad - 10 Grad Wasser + 10 Grad Luft!
Es kann sich aber auch schon etwas verschieben, Hauptsache ist im Ergebnis 20 Grad!

----------


## mr.hoe777

moin moin,

@ funkysurfer: "Ich hoff nur, dass mein Abitur mir nicht zu sehr in die Quere kommt!" hahaha xD...was muss das auch gerade dann sein, wenn man surfen knnte  :Big Smile:  ich hab den kram zum glck seit gestern hinter mir. p3 mathe war aber nicht gerade zuckerschlecken!

@ gruftie: das nenn ich mal konsequent  :Wink:  10C auentemperatur hatten wir ja nun...jetzt muss nur noch das wasser bisschen wrmer werden.

ich glaube, dass ich sofort losfahren werde, wenn mal vernnftig wind angesagt ist! naja...ich wnsch euch noch nen schnen abend
bis denn
mr.hoe

----------


## funkysurfer

hey,
@Mr. Hoe: Was, du bist schon fertig?! Bei mir fngts erst in 2 Monaten an! Aber Glckwunsch!
Da kannst ja jetzt deine Zeit gut ntzen...
Gru

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, mr.hoe777,

das mit 10 Grad Wasser + 10 Grad Luft darfst du nicht so genau nehmen.

15 Grad Luft + 5 Grad Wasser ( mit entsprechend dicken Neoprenschuhen ) geht dann auch und
sind im Ergebnis auch 20 Grad Gesamttemperatur!

----------


## Tropical

Moinsen,

bin am auch am Start! 01.07 geht's ab!

Location: Klinik Norderney
Bereich: Pflege

zu mir: bin 22 Jahre, komme aus der nhe von Hannover und surfe seit 1998

mehr auch auf meiner webseite www.slinnekuhl.de

>> Finden knnt Ihr mich auch bei Facebook, meinVZ << Nick: Serge Linnekuhl

oder im Surf-Today Forum! 

PS: Ballert euch mal alle in die Studi Gruppe 'Ziviatzen Norderney 2010/2011' rein ...  :Wink: 

Hang Loose

----------


## Tropical

achso und auf Facebook gibts die Gruppe jetzt auch (wie bei studi)

'Ziviatzen Norderney 2010/2011'

----------


## Candelero

Hey Jungs,

erstmal Glckwunsch an alle, die nen Zivi Platz auf der Insel haben. Meiner hat am 31.3 aufgehrt, war ne sehr geile Zeit. Ich bin noch bis Ende Juli auf der Insel, da werde ich wohl noch den einen oder anderen kennenlernen.
Paar Sachen kann ich euch so erzhlen, ansonsten fragt, wenn ihr Fragen habt.
Die meisten von uns hatten 2 Boards, nen Freestyler mit ca 100L und nen Waveboard mit ca 75-95L dazu meistens 3 Segel 4,2-4,7-5,3. Das sind eigentlich die wichtigsten Gren. Segelgren dadrunter braucht man zu selten und dadrber ist Luxus (denke ich), aber manchmal schon brauchbar. Msst ihr wissen. Ich hatte nur nen Tabou 3S mit 97L und 4.0, 4.7 und 5.3. hat mir aber vllig ausgereicht (bin Einsteiger).
Fahrradanhnger sollte man schon lieber haben, der ein oder andere wird noch auf der Insel stehen, aber sicher ist sicher.
Wer nen Wellenreiter hat, unbedingt mitbringen. Die meisten Zivis ham sich vom ersten Sold einen gekauft, es macht an guten Tagen mega Spa, Wellen zu reiten, war whrend meiner Zivizeit vlt 30x wellenreiten und das ist schonr echt hufig. Also es lohnt sich wirklich.
Htte auch noch ein BIC Magnum 8'4'' abzugeben, der steht schon auf der Insel, mache auch einen guten "Zivi" Preis :Wink:  einfahc anfragen.
Ansonsten macht euch kein Stress, wenn ihr nicht so gut seid, man lernt hier echt schnell. Als ich hierkam hatte ich insgesammt ca 10 windsurftage, konnte nen bissel gleiten mit Schlaufen und Trapez, aber sehr unsicher. Mittlerweile lufts schon echt gut, man muss sich am Anfang echt durchbeien, bekomm tin der Welle nur aufs Maul, aber es lohnt sich :Wink:

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey candelero, sehr nett von dir, dass du uns deine erfahrungen mitteilst. mich wrde mal interessieren, was du so fr fortschritte gemacht hast. natrlich ist das bei jedem unterschiedlich und je nach zielsetzung und talent verschieden, aber ich wrds mal ganz interessant finden, wie du dich so "windsurferisch entwickelt" hast^^. denn ich bin jetzt ungefhr an dem gleichen punkt wie du, als du deinen zivi angefangen hast.
auerdem wollte ich mal wissen, wie oft ihr so im durchschnitt aufs wasser gekommen seit. ich stell es mir einfach nur krass vor, direkt an nem spot zu wohnen bzw. 10 min mit dem fahrrad zu fahren. morgen ist ja zum beispiel auf fehmarn ganz gut wind. aber ich hab hier kein auto und sonst hat keiner lust zu fahren...tzend! aber ber sowas brauch ich mich dann als zivi nicht mehr zu rgern  :Big Smile:

----------


## funkysurfer

Hey candelero!
was Mr. Hoe gefragt hat, wrde mich auch interessieren, weil ich auch Einsteiger bin! Hast du wirklich auf dem Tabou mit 97l nach 10 Tagen angefangen, des muss doch hart sein!
Auerdem noch eine Frage: Da du ja bis Ende Juli auf der Insel bist und ich Mitte Juli komme, wollte ich fragen, ob ich dir dann deinen Fahrradanhnger abkaufen kann?
Nachdem deine Zivizeit zu Ende ist, arbeitest du da oben bis Juli noch als Surflehrer oder wie?
Gru funkysurfer

----------


## Candelero

Ne ich bin bis ende juli Rettungsschwimmer, wir werden uns dann sicherlich noch sehen.
Also mit dem Fahrradanhnger is so ne Sache. Verkaufen werde ich den bestimmt nicht, wenn schon verschenken :Wink:  Also einer von euch kann den sicherlich haben, msst euch drum kloppen.
Die Fortschritte sind schwierig zu beschreiben. Bevor ich auf Norderney war hatte ich so ca 2 Tage, wo ich in den Schlaufen stand und mit dem Trapez gefahren bin, sonst konnte ich gar nichts. Auf Norderney hatte ich dann ein Board mit 110L und nach nem Monat dann das 3S mit 97L. Nun kann ich Halse, Duckjibe, Helitack auch ab und zu und be jetzt die Air Jibe. Dann hab ich in der Welle halt auf schon gute Fortschritte gemacht. Am Anfang kam ich nicht mal ber den Shorebreak hinaus und jetzt fang ich so langsam an, Wellen abzureiten. Aber es ist auf jedenfall schwierig, den genauen Fortschritt zu beschrieben.
Wieviele Tage ich hatte, ka. Auf jedenfall hatten wir ein schlechtes Jahr. EIn Zivi von der letzten Generation hatte glaube 76 Tage, das war schon echt gut. Ich hatte vielleicht 40 Windsurftage und ca 30 Wellenreittage. Aber ich kann das nur sehr grob sagen.

----------


## Snuff

> Auf jedenfall hatten wir ein schlechtes Jahr. EIn Zivi von der letzten Generation hatte glaube 76 Tage, das war schon echt gut. Ich hatte vielleicht 40 Windsurftage und ca 30 Wellenreittage. Aber ich kann das nur sehr grob sagen.



Das lsst uns doch hoffen, dass wir ein besseres Jahr kriegen  :Wink:  Der letzte Winter war wirklich ziehmlich lange und hart, ich hoffe, dass wir einen milden, windigen kriegen  :Wink:

----------


## mr.hoe777

also ich htte nichts dagegen, wenn der winter dieses jahr aus 1 monat schneematsch mit max -5C bestehen wrde  :Wink: 
hm...40 surftage sind ja echt nicht so viel. lag das an dem langen winter oder am fehlenden wind? allerdings bist du ja im durchschnitt ca. 1 mal pro woche auf dem wasser gewesen. das ist ne quote, die ich normaler weise nicht schaffen wrde^^ also ich denke mal, dass man auf jeden fall auf seine kosten kommt =)
ich kann es auf jeden fall kaum noch abwarten!

----------


## Candelero

Ich glaub das lag einfach an ein paar sehr langen windlosen Perioden. Wir hatten 2-3mal eunfach mal 3 WOchen kein Wind oder so. Und dann gab es aber auch wieder Wochen, wo wir 3-4 mal auf dem Wasser hatten.
Ich denk, dass ich schon etwas mehr als nur 1mal die Woche auf dem Wasser war, das kommt mir grad auch recht wenig vor :Wink: 
Naja Mittwoch gehts hier richtig steil, Sturm ist angesagt, freu mich mega, glaub ich war Ende Mrz das letzte mal windsurftechnisch auf dem Wasser...

----------


## mr.hoe777

hast du vielleicht irgendwelche tipps, wie man sich auf norderney sonst so die zeit vertreiben kann? was hast du denn zum beispiel in diesem sau langen winter gemacht?

----------


## Snuff

> Naja Mittwoch gehts hier richtig steil, Sturm ist angesagt, freu mich mega, glaub ich war Ende Mrz das letzte mal windsurftechnisch auf dem Wasser...



Wie waren die 6BFT? Habt ihr sie in den Wellen abgesurft? Die Windrichtung htte dafr doch gepasst  :Wink:

----------


## Snuff

So, diesen Donnerstag gehts endlich los! Wer wird alles auf der Insel anzutreffen sein?

----------


## oldyeller

Um die Stimmung auf der Insel mal wieder anzuheizen!  :Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJBJQBWAw04

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey leute,
bisschen zeit ist vergangen seitdem ich den beitrag hier erffnet habe xD also zeit fr ein paar neuigkeiten!!! 

fr unseren zivi haben wir uns ein bisschen was vorgenommen. meikel kam mit der idee einen film der den zivildienst auf norderney zu drehen...hauptschlich ein surfmovie aber halt auch so ber den lifestyle als zivi auf ney. den vor kurzem fertiggestellten trailer zu den film knnt ihr euch auf vimeo anschauen: http://vimeo.com/16778933
oder auch auf unserer homepage, auf der ihr durch den ziviblog immer auf dem laufenden gehalten werdet und die besten bilder und videos von den surftagen sehen knnt: www.ziviney.de

also viel spa beim angucken! hang loose!
mr.hoe

----------


## mr.hoe777

p.s. ihr knnt ja mal sagen, was ihr von dem trailer so haltet =)

----------


## Saab

Hey Mr. Hoe,

sagmal kannst du mir vielleicht was dazu sagen, wie es nchstes Jahr mit den Zivis auf Norderney weitergehen wird? Falls die Wehrpflicht ausgesetzt werden sollte bestnde fr mich diese "wunderbare Mglichkeit"  :Smile:  ja gar nicht mehr. Dann bliebe ja nur der Weg ber ein FSJ, wobei ich nicht wei ob sich das auch so gut mit dem Surfen vereinbaren lsst. Vermutlich unterscheiden sich ja auch die Aufgabengebiete?

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja sagen, ob nur die Zivis aufs Wasser kommen oder man als FSJ'ler auch Zeit dafr hat.

Liebe Gre
Saab

----------


## mr.hoe777

hey saab,

es sieht ja stark danach aus, dass wir wohl erstmal die letzte zivi-generation sind. das ist allerdings ziemlich doof. wie du schon sagtest besteht ja die mglichkeit ein fsj zu machen aber was den aufgabenbereich und die ttigkeiten angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht so viel sagen, da das halt ausschlielich von der institution, in welcher du arbeitest, abhngt. im "haus am weststrand" ist es so, dass die fsj'lerin und ich die identischen arbeitszeiten und aufgaben hab...ich bekomm nur bisschen frher schluss wenn wind ist ;-P also was das angeht, drfte sich das nichts geben, aber ich wei es nicht genau, da ich hier momentan keinen fsj'ler der surft kenne
allerdings ist es nunmal so das der unterschied in der besoldung herheblich ist...als zivi ca.500-600€ und als fsj'ler so 150-200€ glaub ich...da wrde ich mir an deiner stelle eher berlegen, ob du nicht im ausland fr ein paar monate arbeitest. zum beispiel griechenland oder die kanarischen inseln in den sommermonaten...das hast du bessere windverhltnisse und temeperaturen und wenn man da 4 monate arbeitet, ist das auch kaum noch ein unterschied zu den 6 monaten zivi!
also ich will dir das mit dem fsj nicht ausreden nur gibt es hier eigentlich nur zivis die surfen und wenn die und diese ganze community nicht mehr da sind, wirds hier ziemlich einsam.

----------


## Saab

Oh man, ich hab den Wehrdienst immer verflucht und jetzt wnsche ich Ihn mir wieder her...

Danke schonmal fr deine Infos, ich hatte noch gar nicht daran gedacht, dass Ich ja dann als FSJ'ler da alleine wre. Bzw. fast alleine  :Big Smile:  Oder glaubst du, dass es noch mehr "verrckte" wie mich gibt, die dann dort ein FSJ machen, zum surfen?
Was fr Mglichkeiten bestehen denn in Griechenland oder Spanien, wenn man die Landessprache nicht spricht? Einfach die Stationen anschreiben und fragen ob die noch einen Mann fr alles suchen, gegen Kost und Logis, das wrde mir ja schon gengen? Ich sprech ziemlich gut Englisch, das ist aber auch schon alles. Und drei Brocken Franzsisch.

Naja, erstmal warte ich gespannt auf die entgltige Entscheidung in Sachen Zivildienst.
Gre
Saab

----------


## Hanso

Moinsen,
es ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her, dass hier jemand das letzte Mal was im Forum gepostet hat, aber vlt. guckt hier ja noch jemand rein. 
Ich will wie Saab im kommenden Jahr (2012) ggf. mein FSJ auf Norderney machen und bin mir da auch noch nicht so ganz sicher, wie das mit der verbliebenen Surfszene auf der Insel aussieht.
Die Bezahlung ist natrlich nicht die beste, ich will es mir aber auch nicht nehmen lassen nach dem Abi fr eine halbes Jahr auf die Insel zu gehen. 
Falls ihr also wisst, ob da noch nach wie vor was an "Budis" oder Fsjlern los ist, oder jemand auch Interesse hat dort ein FSJ, o.. zu machen, dann sagt mal bescheid.

Auf einen windigen Herbst yallah machallah
Hanso

----------


## Speedsuchti

hi,
ich berlege es mir auch grad, nach dem abi (sommer 2012) auf norderney zu gehen und ein FSJ dort zu machen ->natrlich nicht wegen dem FSJ, sondern wegen dem surfen, versteht sich  :Wink:  
meine Befrchtung ist auch, dass ich die ganze zeit alleine rumhocke bzw surfe, weil ich ja niemand dort kenne... jetzt wren wir zumindest mal zu zweit  :Smile:  aber bei mir ist noch nichts sicher. 
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse, in diesem Zeitraum (ab sommer 2012) ein buftie oder wie das heit zu machen? 
Tobias

----------


## Hanso

Hi Tobi,
ich glaube eigentlich schon, dass es noch recht viele abiturienten/innen gibt, die sich dafr interessieren wrden. Und das nur wegen dem surfen ^^ 
Ich hoffe, dass hier einige in den threat reingucken, die vlt interessiert sind.
Vlt kennt ja auch jemanden, der dieses jahr dort was freiwilliges gemacht hat.

----------


## Speedsuchti

@ Hanso: ist es bei dir schon sicher, dass du hoch gehst? wenn ja, an welche stelle?

kann jemand, der schon dort zivi gemacht hat mal bisschen erzhlen, welche Stellen "am besten" sind? es hngt natrlich davon ab, ob man eher was technisches machen will (hausmeister) oder eher was soziales, klar. ich hab mich bisschen informiert, und seehospiz hrt sich eigentlich gut an, allein schon weil man nicht allein rumsizt, sondern zu 8. hat da jemand erfahrungen?

Danke,
Tobi

----------


## funkysurfer

Ey!
war Teil der letzten Zivigenereration und es war hammer ;-)
Ich fnde es saucool, wenn ihr das fortfhren wrdet. Je mehr Leute sich dafr entscheiden desto besser wird es. Die Alternative wre, fr eine Weile als Surflehrer im Sden zu arbeiten. Das wre zwar auch eine Hammer Zeit, aber es ist einfach nicht das gleiche wie Zivi, das knnt ihr nmlich nur einmal machen...
Ich selbst habe im Altenheim gearbeitet. Vormittags Hausmeister nachmittags in der Pflege. Kann ich nur so weiter empfehlen, war somit sehr abwechslungsreich. Mir hat die Arbeit sehr spa gemacht und es war eine sehr gute Erfahrung. Auch wenn auf den ersten Blick Altenheim vielleicht nicht so ansprechend klingt, kann ich es nur wrmstens empfehlen. Wrde sagen, dass ich einen der besten Jobs auf der Insel erwischt habe.
Ich hoffe, dass da nchstes Jahr bei euch was luft ;-)
viel Glck und viel spa!

----------

